# When you receive pellets do they bring a pallet jack?



## 08specB (Sep 10, 2014)

So yesterday I received my 3 tons of pellets from Squier Lumber in Monson Mass. When I was placing the order (months ago) they said oh yea no problem we will being a pallet jack and a forklift. They delivered the 3 tons without a pallet jack and ended up (since I wasnt home) leaving them in the middle of my garage. When placing the order I told them I had a specific place for the pellets in the garage. When I called yesterday after the delivery they REFUSED to come back with a pallet jack and said that 99% of the time they do NOT bring one on the truck because it takes up room for a ton of pellets and its a "liability". 

Now I have to go rent one from Home Depot for $20 and move the tons myself which isnt hard but its a PITA. My question is has this or does this happen to you guys? Since I spent about $5k on a stove, install and pellets I would think I would be taken care of but I guess not. Sad 



Jay


----------



## mepellet (Sep 10, 2014)

Did you ask the delivery person if they could place them where you wanted them?

You don't HAVE to rent a pallet jack. You could move them by hand.


----------



## 08specB (Sep 10, 2014)

They said they couldnt fit the forklift inside the garage and yes my father in law was there and told him where they needed to go. 

I know I dont need a pallet jack but I would rather not move 150 / 50lb bags by hand.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Sep 10, 2014)

You had them delivered into your garage. Here it's haul your own pellets home and unload. Most sellers will load into your vehicle.
I suggest you consider yourself lucky only handling them twice. Once to reposition and once to load stove. I split stack, carry into house, load wood box, load stove. 
Gee maybe I need a pellet stove.


----------



## 08specB (Sep 10, 2014)

We are a little spoiled here in New England I guess LOL


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 10, 2014)

I use a hand truck and move the pellet bags 5 at a time.


----------



## MountainSean (Sep 10, 2014)

Here they will load a full pallet onto your vehicle for you, that's it. I hired two guys who had a truck to haul the pellets one ton at a time from the store to my house then the guys, myself and my kid unloaded the bags by hand and stacked them in my shop. The whole process took three trips back and forth buying one ton at a time and unloading them all told was a fuzz under 1 hour of work.


----------



## 08specB (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank for the info guys. It bothered me because of the amount of $ I spent and what they promised me at the start. Now that I think about it its not really a big deal. I will just rent the pallet jack for $20 for 4 hours to move the two tons where I want and then stack the last ton ontop of the other two tons to save space. 

Glad I was able to get 3 tons for free with my purchase so i cant complain. sorry for whining LOL


----------



## moey (Sep 10, 2014)

Not much you can do except take your business elsewhere. Sucks...


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 10, 2014)

1kzwoman said:


> Gee maybe I need a pellet stove.



+1


----------



## mr47930 (Sep 10, 2014)

My pellets were delivered last weekend. Dump truck backed up to the garage and we unloaded them 1 bag at a time to my desiered location. Took about 30 minutes total. As the driver was packing up we noticed that the huge swinging doors of the dump bed was resting comfortably on top of my SUV


----------



## 08specB (Sep 10, 2014)

mr47930 said:


> My pellets were delivered last weekend. Dump truck backed up to the garage and we unloaded them 1 bag at a time to my desiered location. Took about 30 minutes total. As the driver was packing up we noticed that the huge swinging doors of the dump bed was resting comfortably on top of my SUV




eeek, did they damage the SUV?


----------



## stayfitz (Sep 10, 2014)

None of my pellet deliveries included pallet placement, stacking, etc.  Pallets delivered up our driveway and left in front of the garage.  Placement and stacking left to me...


----------



## MarkF48 (Sep 10, 2014)

Squire's delivers my pellets. The very first time I had pellets delivered I opted to have the driver put them in the barn. The fork truck couldn't fit in the door of the barn, but the forks could extend to drop the pallet as far as he could before the rear wheel of of the truck started to lift. The second pallet brought in was used to push the first in further. The third pallet I had him leave outside and I moved them later with a hand truck. In the 3 years of deliveries I've had from Squire's I don't believe I've seen a pallet jack on the delivery truck.

The deliveries now I have the driver drop them behind my barn (4 tons of pellets, 1 ton of coal this year). To move the pellets into the barn what I do now is hook up my 4x8 trailer with sides removed to my tractor, load up the trailer, back the trailer into the barn and hand stack the pellets and coal bags. It actually works well this way as I can stack them out narrower against a wall rather than the footprint of the pallet sticking out further into the barns floor space. Between myself and my wife it takes maybe a couple of hours. Gives us a bit of exercise which we need anyways .


----------



## mr47930 (Sep 10, 2014)

08specB said:


> eeek, did they damage the SUV?


 
Oh yea...bigtime. 8-10" sratch to the bare metal and a nice dent to go along with it. Not really a big deal though, we know the owners of the store and they immediatley called and said they will pay for the repair. The delivery guy was just some highschool kid who was in a hurry.


----------



## apandori (Sep 10, 2014)

I had 4 pallets delivered yesterday. 2 in the garage, 2 in the carport. My girlfriend, her friend and I moved the 4 tons into the basement from the garage and carport in about 1.5 hours. Not a bad deal.


----------



## mepellet (Sep 10, 2014)

Service is one reason why I keep going back to Sib. Nice guy, will place the pallets in my garage in the exact spot that I ask. One time I could not be home for delivery so I placed an x on my garage floor with some tape and while I was not there he hit the x perfectly. Great service. All for $25 peer trip. He can deliver 6 tons max per trip.


----------



## Wooden Head (Sep 10, 2014)

08specB said:


> So yesterday I received my 3 tons of pellets from Squier Lumber in Monson Mass. When I was placing the order (months ago) they said oh yea no problem we will being a pallet jack and a forklift. They delivered the 3 tons without a pallet jack and ended up (since I wasnt home) leaving them in the middle of my garage. When placing the order I told them I had a specific place for the pellets in the garage. When I called yesterday after the delivery they REFUSED to come back with a pallet jack and said that 99% of the time they do NOT bring one on the truck because it takes up room for a ton of pellets and its a "liability".
> 
> Now I have to go rent one from Home Depot for $20 and move the tons myself which isnt hard but its a PITA. My question is has this or does this happen to you guys? Since I spent about $5k on a stove, install and pellets I would think I would be taken care of but I guess not. Sad
> 
> ...



Last year I had the same problem with Menards. I ordered them when I was at their store and spoke with the person that set-up shipping. I told her that a pallet jack would be needed. Otherwise I didn't want them. She assured me the driver would have a pallet jack on the truck. When he arrived, no pallet jack. He dropped the in front of my garage.

I called Menards and after a half a day calling them and leaving messages the store manager called and I explained the problem. He asked me what I wanted them to do? I said send an employee with a pallet jack or pay to have 4 tons moved into my garage. He then told me I was just trying to extort money from them and hung-up on me. I told my wife the story and she called him. About an hour and a half an employee was here with a pallet jack.

Lesson learned. 1. Always get it in writing.  2. Don't do business with Menards


----------



## Papelletman (Sep 10, 2014)

When my pellets were delivered they had a pallet jack and placed them exactly where I wanted them to. The driver was very pleasant to deal with. He even called a couple of days prior to delivery to make sure I was ready, and called the morning of the delivery to tell me what time he would be there. They now have my business for the foreseeable future.


----------



## DneprDave (Sep 10, 2014)

I pick up my pellets myself and restack them under my deck. It takes about a half an hour to unload the truck and restack them. I never have more than a ton on hand at any time, when I run out, I get another ton of pellets. A pallet jack wouldn't do me any good, I have to carry them down some stairs to my storage area.

Dave


----------



## Mr. Spock (Sep 10, 2014)

Wooden Head said:


> Lesson learned. 1. Always get it in writing.  2. Don't do business with Menards



I believe this could read: 1. Put wife on the job. 2. Don't mess with your wife.


----------



## jim2074 (Sep 10, 2014)

Mr. Spock said:


> I believe this could read: 1. Put wife on the job. 2. Don't mess with your wife.


My dealer brings along a pallet jack.   I had 4 tons dropped off on Monday.  This year I purchased a pallet jack on craigs list for $100.00.  Very handy to have and can move the pallets anytime as i use pellets.


----------



## jieba (Sep 10, 2014)

I ordered 3 tons of fireside ultras from the Taunton home depot back in August, and they will be delivering them Sat. morning. I asked them to bring a pallet jack so they can be placed inside my carport and they said they would send someone out the same day to take care of me. They did the same thing last year. I'll let you know after Saturday how it went....


----------



## kramerica72 (Sep 10, 2014)

Osbornes Agway brings a Moffett and a pallet jack--put them where I wanted in the garage and even offered to help me stack the last ton that we couldn't fit against the wall.   Great service from a nice family business.


----------



## yrock87 (Sep 11, 2014)

I had 4 tons delivered by Lowe's. They told me to expect them by the end of the month(aug)  I hadn't received a call on the 29th so when I was in the store I stop by customer service and ask about the delivery. They tell me that they are shipping as soon as they get them in and that they are moving down the list. Funny because when I ordered my Pellets they told me that only one person was on the list( literally the guy who had jus walked away from the counter ) also because there were 40 odd tons outside in the greenhouse section. Anyways they told me that they would call and it should be "soon".   The next day on the 30th at 930 I am working in my garage and low and behold, the Lowe's driver shows up, no call no nothing. Lucky I was home. 

To answer the OP he did not have a pallet jack, just a forklift. He it them kinda close and I spent an hour stacking.


----------



## 08specB (Sep 11, 2014)

I stacked them by hand yesterday but good idea on the pellet jack I'll check CL


----------



## briansol (Sep 11, 2014)

Pellet delivery day = don't have to go to the gym day.


----------



## heat seeker (Sep 11, 2014)

No pallet jack, but they put them where I want, such as in the garage doorway. I stack them in the garage myself. I have to be creative in stacking, so there's still room for the cars.


----------



## sinnian (Sep 11, 2014)

08specB said:


> We are a little spoiled here in New England I guess LOL



"We"?  Do you have a mouse in your pocket?

I get 6 tons each season, and have to pick them up 3 times to move them to where they are stored.  Counting feeding my pellet boiler I pick them up a fourth time.  Figure in a heating season I lift 24 tons


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 11, 2014)

I make the 20 minute round trip 6 times to pick up 1 ton at a time. While still sitting in the trailer, I open the pallet, load 5 bags onto a hand truck then wheel them through my garage, through 3 doors then stack them in a corner of my finished basement room. It takes 10 trips to offload and put away each ton.


----------



## NHcpa (Sep 11, 2014)

Think I paid last Spring $20 for pellet drop in garage with elec pallet jack.  Got it to the inch where I wanted.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Sep 11, 2014)

sinnian said:


> "We"?  Do you have a mouse in your pocket?



Haven't heard that one in ions!


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Sep 11, 2014)

usually home depot slides the first 2 tons in the garage side by side. then the next 2 tons push in the first 2 tons. they do this yet again for 6 tons in the garage 2 rows of 3 each. then we take a 4x4 and set it in front of the pallet thats almost all the way in. he uses the forks against the 4x4 to push it in the rest of the way so i can close the door. then he drops the next 6 tons in my driveway and i hand stack those on top of the 6 that are already in the garage. 

quite a feat but its only every 2 years and since i usually dont use 6 tons a year, once every couple of years i order less than 12.


----------



## Boomer Sailor (Sep 11, 2014)

08specB said:


> So yesterday I received my 3 tons of pellets from Squier Lumber in Monson Mass. When I was placing the order (months ago) they said oh yea no problem we will being a pallet jack and a forklift. They delivered the 3 tons without a pallet jack and ended up (since I wasnt home) leaving them in the middle of my garage. When placing the order I told them I had a specific place for the pellets in the garage. When I called yesterday after the delivery they REFUSED to come back with a pallet jack and said that 99% of the time they do NOT bring one on the truck because it takes up room for a ton of pellets and its a "liability".
> 
> Now I have to go rent one from Home Depot for $20 and move the tons myself which isnt hard but its a PITA. My question is has this or does this happen to you guys? Since I spent about $5k on a stove, install and pellets I would think I would be taken care of but I guess not. Sad
> 
> ...


I totally understand your frustration!!    My original barefoot delivery from the stove dealer (Trading Post in New Milford) placed them exactly where I wanted using a pallet jack.  My delivery this summer from BT Pellet in Bristol (about half way between where you and I live) did the same - using a pallet jack and delivered exactly where I wanted them   BT arrived on the date promised, on-time and their delivery guy was very nice 

I wouldn't except that a place delivering pellets by the ton all year don't have the space for a freakin  pallet jack!


----------



## TJC (Sep 11, 2014)

In the past my dealer came with a forklift and a pallet jack.  The forklift left them just inside the garage and then the pallet jack was used to put them exactly where I wanted them. 
This yr they have a low style trailer and a jack that they use. 
My 6 tons (actually 7.2 tons of LaCretes) are coming 9/27.


----------



## Boomer Sailor (Sep 11, 2014)

7.2 tons of LaCretes... NICE


----------



## shtrdave (Sep 12, 2014)

Go on craigslist and look for a used pallet jack. I picked one up for 75 bucks and was worth every penny.


----------



## fmsm (Sep 12, 2014)

I have a a 12x32 "shed" and went out and bought a used pallet jack for $125 so that I could move them around easily.


----------



## stmar (Sep 12, 2014)

A lumber company in town delivers them and have a forklift which is very convenient. But this year they were having problems getting them and intimated that there may be a shortage. I got my supply from the co-op but had to go get them and unload and stack by hand, small price to pay for having my winter supply.
By the way, I am in Wyoming and we use Heartland pellets that are made in Spearfish SD. I have been using these for years, I have used other brands but these are local and consistent.


----------



## Jaymaine34 (Sep 12, 2014)

Got 6 skids today they always bring a pallet jack and put them where I want . Got me thinking about a pallet jack now !


----------



## mepellet (Sep 12, 2014)

Jaymaine34 said:


> Got 6 skids today they always bring a pallet jack and put them where I want . Got me thinking about a pallet jack now !


Bought from????


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 12, 2014)

sinnian said:


> "We"?  Do you have a mouse in your pocket?
> 
> I get 6 tons each season, and have to pick them up 3 times to move them to where they are stored.  Counting feeding my pellet boiler I pick them up a fourth time.  Figure in a heating season I lift 24 tons



Well, if I counted how many times I get up to take a leak in the middle of the night, .....................


----------



## Jaymaine34 (Sep 12, 2014)

mepellet said:


> Bought from????


A new outfit in Gorham Maine La Cretes for 350.00 a skid 50.00 delivery charge per load ( can haul 3 skids at a time )
Great guys honest and man I fell in love with their custom built trailer . The company name is Goff's Machine and Pellets . Said he was almost out of stock .


----------



## mepellet (Sep 12, 2014)

Jaymaine34 said:


> A new outfit in Gorham Maine La Cretes for 350.00 a skid 50.00 delivery charge per load ( can haul 3 skids at a time )
> Great guys honest and man I fell in love with their custom built trailer . The company name is Goff's Machine and Pellets . Said he was almost out of stock .


Nice to see another small business selling pellets in Maine.


----------



## Jaymaine34 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes it is after seeing how they worked and being the pig I am ! I ordered another 3 skids to be delivered next week . I figure I got the space why not .  That will put me at almost 18 tons on hand ( at 2 different homes ) oh forgot the new store we are opening make that 20 ton about 1/2 of it self hauled .


----------



## sinnian (Sep 12, 2014)

Jaymaine34 said:


> Yes it is after seeing how they worked and being the pig I am ! I ordered another 3 skids to be delivered next week . I figure I got the space why not .  That will put me at almost 18 tons on hand ( at 2 different homes ) oh forgot the new store we are opening make that 20 ton about 1/2 of it self hauled .



Want to trade 10-15 bags for 10-15 bags of Corinth (80 soft / 20 hard)?  I'll even deliver  Text or call me if you do


----------



## Jaymaine34 (Sep 12, 2014)

sinnian said:


> Want to trade 10-15 bags for 10-15 bags of Corinth (80 soft / 20 hard)?  I'll even deliver  Text or call me if you do


Sure no problem I'll give you a call when I get the La Cretes delivered out this way or are you looking to get the Energex 100% softwood ? Where did you get your supply from this year ?


----------



## sinnian (Sep 12, 2014)

Jaymaine34 said:


> Sure no problem I'll give you a call when I get the La Cretes delivered out this way or are you looking to get the Energex 100% softwood ? Where did you get your supply from this year ?



I'd like to try the LaCretes.  Almost ordered them from SIBS, but got the Corinth from Bernier's former location (where I sent you for the LG's in Feb)


----------



## Jaymaine34 (Sep 13, 2014)

In hopes of putting this topic back on track ( kinda ) the energex  were self hauled at 5.30 a bag the la Cretes were delivered with a pallet jack for 5.80 a bag ( In my mind a better pellet at a great price ) but this year I bought a big trailor 
So had to see what it was up for ( hauled 3 tons nice ) using an f-350 
It was bought cheap with the purpose of being able to haul pellets, wheelers , and tractor


----------



## Pete Zahria (Sep 13, 2014)

sinnian said:


> I'd like to try the LaCretes.  Almost ordered them from SIBS, but got the Corinth from Bernier's former location (where I sent you for the LG's in Feb)



Is Bernier all done with pellets, now?

Dan


----------



## Jaymaine34 (Sep 13, 2014)

Pete Zahria said:


> Is Bernier all done with pellets, now?
> 
> Dan


Was wondering the same thing ? Haven't seen any stock outside his new location ?


----------



## jieba (Sep 13, 2014)

Home Depot in Taunton delivered my order of 3 tons of Fireside ultras this morning. The store called to make sure I had my pellets so they could send someone out with a pallet jack to place them under my carport. I told them I wasn't going to be home at the time they were going to come by so I placed 3 x's with duct tape where I wanted them placed. When we got home they were placed very nicely where I wanted them. Good job Home Depot.


----------



## sinnian (Sep 13, 2014)

Jaymaine34 said:


> Was wondering the same thing ? Haven't seen any stock outside his new location ?





Pete Zahria said:


> Is Bernier all done with pellets, now?
> 
> Dan



Bernier is done ~ moved to Lyman and has his vacuum business at that new location on the corner of 35 and 111.

HOWEVER, he has leased his building on rt 4, along with his forklift to a guy from Limimngton, and now has a pellet stove shop, which does installs and cleanings ~ as well as sell pellets.  Place is called Remmington.  I bought the Corinth at $230/ton ~ but believe they are $240 now.  80 soft / 20 hardwood.

$25/ton delivered, but they are hand unloaded, so they go where you want them.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks... Just the Corinth brand?


----------



## sinnian (Sep 14, 2014)

Pete Zahria said:


> Thanks... Just the Corinth brand?



Nope, LG's and Geneva

Bernier gave me a bag of the Corinth to try last spring and it did well ~ small sample size, but you really never know one batch of any brand to the next batch anyway  (except maybe the flooring waste pellet companies).


----------



## newburner (Sep 14, 2014)

My neighbor gets his pellets delivered from Squire's in Monson and they bring a pallet jack for him.

He is elderly though. Not sure if that's why. I just find it odd that they told you they don't do that.


----------



## 08specB (Sep 15, 2014)

What have I started? HAHA


----------



## DBNH22 (Sep 15, 2014)

They obviously don't respect your patronage seeing how they told you at the time you placed the order that they would be able to put them exactly where you requested in your garage and then refused to come back and do so after they were delivered but not placed in the agreed upon spot.

It doesn't matter what other pellet suppliers do or do not do.  The only thing that matters as I see it is that this business told a customer that they would do something very specific, took his money, and then did not follow through as promised.   If I were you I'd write an angry but tactful letter.  they may or may not give a damn.

For the record I'd like to recommend my pellet supplier for those of you in southeastern NH.  I have been buying from Benson's Lumber in Londonderry.  They carry MWP at a decent price and $10 flat rate delivery fee.   They have a forklift on the truck when they show up and they always drop them right outside my bulkhead as I request.  They have been nothing but reliable and professional in my experience.


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 15, 2014)

Dana B said:


> For the record I'd like to recommend my pellet supplier for those of you in southeastern NH.  I have been buying from Benson's Lumber in Londonderry.  They carry MWP at a decent price and $10 flat rate delivery fee.   They have a forklift on the truck when they show up and they always drop them right outside my bulkhead as I request.  They have been nothing but reliable and professional in my experience.



I can give the same recommendation for Royal Fireside in Mendon, MA.


----------



## LGTWhit (Sep 22, 2014)

My neighbor next door buys 40 tons every 3 years. You should see the truck load that came this summer. A monster flat bed with 40 pallets is retarded. His house is pretty big at 4k sq feet. Anyone seen s bigger delivery than this??


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 23, 2014)

That's an average of 13.3 tons per year. He must be running a pellet boiler or furnace.


----------



## LGTWhit (Sep 23, 2014)

Correct, he's an hvac guy by trade and his setup in the basement is robotic


----------



## mr47930 (Sep 23, 2014)

LGTWhit said:


> My neighbor next door buys 40 tons every 3 years. You should see the truck load that came this summer. A monster flat bed with 40 pallets is retarded. His house is pretty big at 4k sq feet. Anyone seen s bigger delivery than this??


 
He drops $8K on pellets at one time?!?!?!(assuming $200 per ton and no delivery)  
Ill have to inform the wife that our 4 tons are inadequate. Does he have a warehouse to keep them in? I'm assuming hes stacking them 2-3 pallets hight?


----------



## LGTWhit (Sep 23, 2014)

Haha, yeah, he's got money to spend apparently. His basement is covered via pellets. Quite entertaining to see actually.


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Sep 23, 2014)

After my first year, restacking three tons by hand, I bought a used pallet jack. I am so glad that I did.
The fork lift puts the pallets far enough in the garage that I can get the pallet jack in front of them and I just wheel them to the back of the garage.
This year I bought from a pellet supplier instead of from a big box store. They offer two levels of delivery service (for a small difference in price of course). Flexible delivery is with a fork lift and leaves the pellets at the edge of the garage. Custom delivery puts the pellets anywhere a pallet jack can reach.


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 23, 2014)

LGTWhit said:


> My neighbor next door buys 40 tons every 3 years. You should see the truck load that came this summer. A monster flat bed with 40 pallets is retarded. His house is pretty big at 4k sq feet. Anyone seen s bigger delivery than this??



All hail the pellet pig KING.


----------



## ScotL (Sep 23, 2014)

LGTWhit said:


> You should see the truck load that came this summer. A monster flat bed with 40 pallets is retarded.



Someone posted this picture on this forum once. That would be illegal in most states without a police escort.


----------



## LGTWhit (Sep 23, 2014)

That might have been my neighbors delivery haha. Looks about right


----------



## 08specB (Sep 23, 2014)

Thats it, next year I will be ordering 41 tons of pellets !!


----------



## LGTWhit (Sep 23, 2014)

Are you on Legactgt.com SpecB


----------



## 08specB (Sep 23, 2014)

LGTWhit said:


> Are you on Legactgt.com SpecB




yes i am ct08spec.B on there


----------



## LGTWhit (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice, wrxwhit here 2010 LGT


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 23, 2014)

Peter: _You don't need a jack. I am a jack_.


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 23, 2014)

LGTWhit said:


> My neighbor next door buys 40 tons every 3 years. You should see the truck load that came this summer. A monster flat bed with 40 pallets is retarded. His house is pretty big at 4k sq feet. Anyone seen s bigger delivery than this??


That's a beastly amount no matter how you cut it. Especially every three years.


----------



## yrock87 (Sep 24, 2014)

ScotL said:


> Someone posted this picture on this forum once. That would be illegal in most states without a police escort.


heck,  that would be illegal in most states period! even with a permit.   88,000 lbs in cargo alone is no joke!   

here ya go, how many pallets do you think you could fit on here?


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 24, 2014)

yrock87 said:


> heck,  that would be illegal in most states period! even with a permit.   88,000 lbs in cargo alone is no joke!
> 
> here ya go, how many pallets do you think you could fit on here?



None, there are tanks in the way.


----------



## LGTWhit (Sep 24, 2014)

Guys, I lied. Just talked to my pellet pig neighbor and it was only 25 tons, my bad!!


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 24, 2014)

yrock87 said:


> heck,  that would be illegal in most states period! even with a permit.   88,000 lbs in cargo alone is no joke!
> 
> here ya go, how many pallets do you think you could fit on here?


Saw this headed up rt 95 this morning. Must be headed to that re bagging plant I've read about in Massachusetts.


----------



## yrock87 (Sep 24, 2014)

RhodyPelletRook said:


> Saw this headed up rt 95 this morning. Must be headed to that re bagging plant I've read about in Massachusetts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder how much is in each of those bags?


----------



## sinnian (Sep 25, 2014)

yrock87 said:


> I wonder how much is in each of those bags?



1 ton ~ probably going to Dysarts


----------

